# Dodge Trucks Oboy!



## DL Rupper (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm back.  Got my new rubber roof and had a great trip to Texas.  RV is in San Antonio waiting for our return from a Christmas trip to OHIO.  Passed a few stalled Fords and Chevs along the way.  The Dodge Cummins is running strong after 2 1/2 years, 53K miles.  Had to replace one brake light in all this time.  Gee I guess I'd better look for a new truck.   Will be here for 10 days with internet access, so be ready. MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 17, 2005)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Hey there, welcome back, if only for 10 days.  Can hardly believe you saw Chevys on the side of the road unless they were helping the Fords. :laugh:   Had a customer yesterday with a 05 Ford and he was talking about his "water in fuel" light.........  

Really like the look of the 06 Dodges.  When they put the mega cab with a long bed, I might have to get interested.  The Dodge engineer I spoke to at the Louisville show said that was not happening any time soon.  

Talk to you soon

PS,
I put my inventory on here while you were gone.  On the home page, click new RV dealers then click on Virginia.  You will find us there.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Dec 17, 2005)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Did you tell me once you were down around Dayton, DL?


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 18, 2005)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Hey GrandviewTrailerSales, I have to confess up, I didn't really see any Chev trucks along the road.  Actually I did see a couple of older Dodge trucks broke down and my RV neighbor in San Antonio said he blew a turbo on his Ford PowerStroke on they way down from Kansas.  I'll check your inventory out first chance I get.  Hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas.  
Krazeehorse, you are right on with Dayton, OH or as my kids call it, Mystic Valley.  It is cold here. Not too much Mystic about it.  Glad I could get out where it is warmer for most of the winter.  Have a Merry Christmas.   .  
To all you unlucky souls that have Ford and Chev pickups, MERRY CHRISTMAS AND/OR HAPPY HOLIDAYS.  Maybe Santa will bring you a Dodge CTD for Christmas if you are good. :laugh: .


----------



## Krazeehorse (Dec 18, 2005)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Now watch it DL.  My Super Duty and Boss snowplow may head to Dayton and play a game of hide the Dodge! :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 19, 2005)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

DL, my inventory is low thanks to FEMA and the time of year.  We have about 15 on order, but won't see them till Feb. or Mar.  We travel through Dayton going to Indiana.  Maybe someday we can meet and we can compare trucks.  

You too, have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 22, 2005)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Merry Christmas DL. Been real good all year, can't wait to check my stocking Christmas morning! Hope krazeehorse didn't bury that dodge to deep and you have to wait for spring to get back to Texas.   GTS,I went and checked on the mega cab also. When I asked to see a long bed the salesman wasnt sure when he would get one. Did the engineer say when or if they would build one?


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 22, 2005)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Merry Christmas Shadow.  I think the imperative word is IF.  Sure would be "long".  I'm hoping it won't snow.  Wouldn't want a Super Duty to bury my Dodge.  Might be embarrassing.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 22, 2005)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Shadow,
The engineer told me that the mega cab short bed truck is sitting on the same frame as the extended cab long bed.  He said that they invested so much money in the mega cab they were going to have to sell some before they redesigned again.  He quoted figures, but I can't remember.  He told me they took the truck to a convention of horse lovers and that was their comment.  They can't pull a lot of horse trailers with a short bed, because there is no way to slide a gooseneck ball.  

Sorry to say this DL, Dodge knows what they have to do, but according to the guy I talked to, have no plans right now to build a mega cab long bed.  Plans can change, who knows.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Dec 22, 2005)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Zat is zee German management for you!


----------



## captdick (Jan 3, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Any of you Dodge drivers out there have any ideas on wet passenger side floor boards?

This has happened twice now, once on a 1995 3/4 ton and once on a 2000 1/2 ton. Water leaks in and accumulates when the trucks have been siting in the rain. I searched for problems with the weather-stripping but nothing obvious. Had a helper with a hose outside while laying on the floor inside. Nothing.

Just the passenger side... weird.

The local service department wasn't much help.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

By the way, I belong to a professional organizations forum with about 700 subscribers. This forum outperforms that one by a country mile.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 3, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Hey Captdick, how did your look at the Jayco go?


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jan 3, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Incontinent passengers?


----------



## Thumper (Jan 3, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Hello all, I have one thought on the water puddle. When I bought my Chev Astro van a few years ago the windshild was replaced. Well shortly after I noticed water on the passenger side. As it turns out the windshild was installed wrong. I pushed on it lightly and the seal broke and I could move it out about 3 inchs. Thank god the window wasn't broken and I found this before it fell out on the highway. So Check to make sure ya dont have any leaks around the seals. I didnt notice any leaks in mine it was all under the trim on the inside. Look closly. Just a thought.


----------



## captdick (Jan 4, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Grandview, the Jayco had too many problems, what we call in the marine industry "soft wood" a.k.a. Rotten wood. Thanks for your earlier input.

Krazee, considering the age of my friends that ride with me... yes, incontinence is a possibility. Will consider stocking some Depends in the glove box.

Thumper, tried that first, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jan 4, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

how about a plugged drain hose for the condensation from the a/c??


----------



## captdick (Jan 4, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Good idea, but it seems to happen in the rain only, and even when the truck is parked. I don't think I'd get too much condensation, if any, in the winter in Seattle if the A.C. is not being used.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

close all windowa, doors and you might have to tape outlets for the flow through venelation system. Turn on the heater high blow on outside air then spray suspect areas with soap water and watch for bubbles.


----------



## captdick (Jan 4, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

That is a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## LDS 3500 (Jan 9, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

I had the same problem with my 98 it was where the ac evaporator box is mounted on the fire wall. there is an opening that is in the fire wall below the actual unit i found that the water coming from the ac evaporator was running back on the bottom of the plastic unit that goes thru the fire wall and leaking into the passenger floorboard only. I sealed up the area around the opening with black sylicone sealant problem solved. You will have to pull back the carpet to see the area i'm speaking of i did all the things that have been sugested but not until i sprayed the hose at the fire wall did i get results. I also installed a drain hose on the ac box to drain the water away at a lower area.


----------



## captdick (Jan 9, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Thanks LDS3500. I had just tried the overpressurization of the cab trick without any luck and was ready to dynamite the cab.

It's raining again here for the next 7-10 days, this morning was actually kind of dry after 20 straight days of rain. Next time it stops raining I'll look at the fire wall. 

Can the hole be seen from the engine side of the fire wall or is pulling back the carpet the only way to see it?


----------



## USMC (Jan 10, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

It sounds like a heater core unit is leaking to me,If it is the heater core leaking then your airconditioner will probably quit working pretty soon.
Their are two units under the dash of your truck both look like miniture radiators one is the condenser and one is the heater core, about the only way you can see them is remove the dash, and to do that takes some time, the battery has to be disconnected and the airbags disconnected, If you plan on doing this your self I would suggest going to the dealer and getting a print out for the instructions to do this step by step.
Most of the time the heatercore leaks before the condenser, it is easy to change after you get to it, also an airconditioner man can put some dye in your airconditioner and after you run your vehicle for awhile it will show green dye in that water leak if it is the heater core and save you removing the dash board,$35.00 is a typicall price they charge for doing this, dealership will be about$65.00 later Jim


----------



## captdick (Jan 10, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Thanks, but it is NOT the heater core or condenser.

Water accumulation is only after rain fal, the more rain the bigger the puddle on the passenger side floor.

By the way, we are shooting to break the 1953 record of 32 consecutive  days of rain here in western Washington. We're at day 23 or 24 today. Next winter will be spent in San Diego thank you!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

captdick, when you sprayed water on the truck, did you hit the passenger glass and door? Sure could use some of that rain here.


----------



## captdick (Jan 11, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Shadow, we've had 10 inches in the last week and you are welcome to all you can haul. It is so grey and dreary here it's enough to drive a preacher to drink!

Door and windows got sprayed. Waiting now for a dry spell to go out and pull back the carpet on that side to see if there is a hole in the fire wall. I don't have a garage so it's been out in the rain. Got to be a hole there somewhere, when I checked it this afternoon after 8 straight hours of moderatley heavy rain there was a small waterfall when I opened the passenger door.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 11, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Captdick,
When the car I have right now was new (2001) it leaked once on the driver side when it sat out in a heavy rain.  The dealer found the windshild was not sealed right and got a "glass doctor" to reseal it.  I have had no more problems.  Has that been checked?  The weather stripping can look ok, but the real seal is under the glass.


----------



## captdick (Jan 12, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

EUREKA, I HAVE FOUND THE LEAK... and fixed it (I hope).

Thank you all for your input. 

The short version. It was the passengers window, hey... they all leak but the big holes on the bottom of the door let the water out.

The longer version. The water leaked down on to the top of the door speaker then off the bottom of the speaker magnet then down the speaker wire, which was up against the heavy plastic liner between the door trim panel and the inside of the door panel, then trickled down the inside of the plastic to a place where it wasn't glued to the inside of the door for about a 1/4 inch and out that gap down the inside of the interior door trim panel and out the bottom to where it dripped on the carpet. Had to take the door trim panel off to find it. It was a very small leak but the effect of the now 11.75 inches of rain over ten or so days had a huge cumulative effect.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jan 12, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

So now you can just leave the door open when it rains :laugh: .


----------



## C Nash (Jan 12, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!

Glad you found the leak captdick. Those thing can be the  :evil:  to find. I had a customer one time with a new chevy that leaked in the trunk.  It would fill the well up in a heavy rain and we were having trouble finding it so I just told him to get some goldfish. He did not have a sense of humor :blush:  Thanks for letting us know what you found :approve:


----------



## captdick (Jan 13, 2006)

Dodge Trucks Oboy!


----------

